# Need Battery for Tohatsu MFS60A



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I had an interstate 800 cranking amp marine battery. Great battery with zero issues. Gave it to someone at the ramp who was in a pinch and replaced it with a marine battery from auto zone with ~650 cranking amps. Everything works perfectly. 

I wouldn't hesitate to run the interstate variant with the jackplate.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> I had an interstate 800 cranking amp marine battery. Great battery with zero issues. Gave it to someone at the ramp who was in a pinch and replaced it with a marine battery from auto zone with ~650 cranking amps. Everything works perfectly.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to run the interstate variant with the jackplate.


Thanks for your experience. The interstate battery is at a great price. The problem is that it is a wet cell and wet cells in an enclose compartment have the risk of explosion due to hydrogen gas production when charging. Many years ago i saw a car battery explode in a shop. Forrest at Vantage Marine in Port O'Connor Tx has seen it many times. So my preference is for a sealed battery. For now I am thinking Odyssey battery but not the 800 cca battery. I am just wondering if Tohatsu has unrealistic suggestions. I could get their suggestion of 800 cca but then I am at about 50 lb battery from what I recall.

So 650 cca with Jack Plate from your experience is great! 
Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

@jglidden


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Sublime said:


> @jglidden


I have the same interstate battery that Jim mentioned above for my Tohatsu 60 and it functions without an issue. But it does not qualify for what you are looking for unfortunately.

I am eager to hear about what you find!


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

resubmitted


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

jglidden said:


> I am eager to hear about what you find!


What I am leaning towards is a Sears Die Hard Platinum AGM Group Size 34 740 CCA. Weight 38.7 lbs. Three year free replacement. Supposedly similar to Oddysey. I may be over thinking it after Tohatsu's response. I am glad I haven't found any negatives from other Tohatsu MFS60 with jackplate users. but then maybe shifting and other problems may not have been thought of as battery issues if experienced.[/QUOTE]


----------



## whistlinglines (Apr 28, 2020)

I have two duralast marine & rv deep cycle batteries on my skiff. Battery 1 is the starting battery, and electronics run off battery 2. This duralast battery is 675 cca and I’ve never had an issue. I have an MFS60A, atlas micro jack, power pole, minn Kota trolling motor, and a simrad. $99 each at autozone. Hope that helps.


----------



## Crazyju (Oct 28, 2020)

If the budget allows just go Lithium and you wont ever have to worry about your battery again. I am running them on 3 different boats now. The latest a 16ft santee with a 25hp jet. Running a 12 inch garmin, livescope, livewell and a micro pole and the alternator charges the battery back up by the time I am back to the dock. (100ah) battery.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Crazyju said:


> just go Lithium and you wont ever have to worry. I am running them on 3 different boats now. The latest a 16ft santee with a 25hp jet. Running a 12 inch garmin, livescope, livewell and a micro pole and the alternator charges the battery back up by the time I am back to the dock. (100ah) battery.


I did look at Lithium. Pricey aren't they. Tohatsu appears to have problems with Lithium batteries from what I have read on other replies on Microskiff.com. I do carry a portable Lithium backup booster which has got me going when the battery I use to have gave out. Your Tohatsu isn't giving you problems with Lithium?


----------



## Crazyju (Oct 28, 2020)

Rich11111 said:


> I did look at Lithium. Pricey aren't they. Tohatsu appears to have problems with Lithium batteries from what I have read on other replies on Microskiff.com. I do carry a portable Lithium backup booster which has got me going when the battery I use to have gave out. Your Tohatsu isn't giving you problems with Lithium?


Only had it out 4 times. Lithiums all have different BMS. If a motor is having trouble with a lithium it generally is because the lithium is turning itself off from over voltage. I have a lithium on a 250hp pro xs, a 90hp carbed mercury and the 25 tohatsu without any problems. I have had the one on the 250hp for almost 2 years. They are pricey, but I do not have to worry about my motor starting anymore.


----------

